# Snow and Caspers first breeding set up of the year..



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Hi im new here. I have 2 wf tiels, one wf split pied and ino. male--snow
and pied wf hen---Casper.

there known to produce wf inos and heavey pied wfs.

i raised snow myself. his parents were a normal grey male split pied and ino, that was dad
and mom was a white face ino.
clutch usally was always inos, couple of pieds and snow, haha

caspers mommy was a your normal wf hen, all grey, no tick markings.
and dad was a deep charcoal wf. somehow casper was made. yay!

its been day 2 since the box being placed.. already have mating and nesting behaviour occuring. looking fwd to this years babies!! 

 here they are more pics tomarrow


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Their both gorgeous! Good luck with your breeding endeavour


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

thankyou. im looking fwd to this years mutations


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I love the surprises we get in the box...there are other signs of split to pied that you can look for, not just tick marks. A striped beak and light colored toe nails are also signs of being split to pied. But they are gorgeous and make gorgeous babies I have no doubt!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

pieds and wf inos usally. My particular fav is the very heavy pieds. 
Essp when the grey is around the nape crown of face. That's what my dream tiels is. And with my hen and that splash of grey in the face I'm hoping it's possiable. 

As for tick marking. Awhh. I didn think of that. Like the spash of grey on the face!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous tiels you have... looking forward seeing their babies


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Your birds are really pretty!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou everyone!! You guys are very friendly. 
Today they have been in and out of the box. Idk if she's gonna lay yet. But I should expect eggs within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Mating has occured!! Now we wait. 
It's been going on for a oil bit. She's been nesting. Both have. Snow has been sing alot alot. More than avarage. Now we just wait. Eggs are now expected. Yay!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yay congrats


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

I having feeling about this year. And a good one


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Think we all need some luck from now on as its not been a good start for some on here


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Tell me about it. But finally patience paid off and Casper finally laid her fist egg of the season. This entire last week they were doing it like crazy. More than any pair iv ever witnessed lol. Also snow is going crazy. Like he's super happy to finally see an egg in the nest lol. Never the less egg one was laid. Could have been yesterday. Which I belive. But I'm marking it today.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou. So much relive


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

Your birds are beautiful!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for the first egg...Cinnamon laid her first one two days ago!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thanks!!! 

And I know I'm so relived she's finally laying. I'm so excited lol. 
Snow has been acting weird though. Really moving alot and singing for hours on end. 
Acting a complete goofballs. Casper won't let him in lol.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thanks!!! 

And I know I'm so relived she's finally laying. I'm so excited lol. 
Snow has been acting weird though. Really moving alot and singing for hours on end. 
Acting a complete goofballs. Casper won't let him in lol.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

hope u have some wonderful babies by the way when u put in the nest box on the 3rd day did the female go in or only the male went in an out cause today is the third day for me and only the male is going inside and out the nest box but the female isint when do u think she will go in thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like she's letting your male set up house...that's how they do it. The male has to set it up and once he's satisfied then the hen checks it out but not until he's ready.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yea. It took lots of time because I have a large amazon across my bedroom. So snow made sure it was extra safe first before giving her the ok. It took me about 4 weeks before Casper even entered. But once she entered she layed about a week later. 
Now she never leaves. She is the only one I have who nests immidetly after the first egg is layed. Hopin for some normals. Dout it. But hopin


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

re cool hope i my female goes in the nest box and by the way the male is courting the female and she hasnt even gone inside the nestbox he always puts 1 foot on her back but she would always move is this normal
thanks


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Are they proven. Have they reared young before. If it's a fresh introduced pair this is Completly typical. Just give them there time. When she's ready to produce eggs she will. She probably won't enter the nest until they have successfully courted a few times. Usally laying with in the next week of courtship.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Conurekidd, does she sit full time? I have hens who will sit as soon as the first egg is laid but I also have one hen who sits full time. She won't let the male sit, she runs out to eat and get water and then runs right back in. He just stands outside the box like "what am I supposed to do?" Its way too cute! I would love to see pictures of it all, I love nest box pictures, they're my favorite!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

OMG!!! That's snow and Casper. She sits full time and will not allow snow in at ALL!! When snow could get in she would boot him out. Snow has to be on the bottom of the cage for her to come grab a quick bite and back in the box. Snow can't even take a peek. 
He's been doing the whole (like you said). What do I do strut lol 
Looking at me to give him attention so that's what iv been doing. Playing with him here and there. I'll get pics and post up the "in-side the nest" photos.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

thats cool my male and female started breeding after the male started courting her and ever since they bred he keeps going in and out the nest box while the female is just sitting there watching him he throws the shavings around


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yea snow was doing that in the beginning. It was hilarious. 
But now he's no longer allowed in the nest box


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

lol thats so funny, by the way how many babies did you get


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep, now Fuzzy is sitting with Hershey and she lets him in sometimes, more now that the babies are hatching. Fuzzy just wants to be a daddy the poor guy!! lol


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Same with snow. He just wants to be the father he knows he is. . 


And on avrage it's 4 babies. On occasions the 5th with hatch. 
Iv even seen 6. 

We now have 2 eggs!!  I'm gonna post pics today. Yesterday was a busy day


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool i really want to see the babies ther so cute I bet there going to become big and healthy babies do u have a particular favorite right now or u still haven't decided  
And congrats


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

i only have one pair, and yes they were my favorite when i was acually breeding tiels, i purchased casper at a mom and pops pet store when she was barly 6 weeks, she was barly feeding herself, i had to hold the bowl or millet. also my first hand fed cockatiel (second overall) snow is one of my own. an ex of mine raised him for me, well 6 weks of his life. i learned to hand feed with him as well, so it makes him that much special.
i lost both of them plus 5 others. someone broke my aviary lock and i belive some got out in the process and most were taken. all but one i had in my bedroom because i was still feeding her, a lutino i named lilly. (in a wonderful home now btw)
i found snow and casper for sale on criegslist and purchased them back, unbelivable yes. but no problems in the process and there back home. hopefully ill find more, but dont excpect too. im just extreamlly happy to of found 2 in stead of none. 
but anywhos

here some pics of mommy and daddy 




these above are from yesterday, the ones below are today, about 10 min ago





poor snow, he wants in so bad. hes allowed in sometimes, but get throw out shortly after


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless she not letting him in poor thing


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

aww thats so cute show us some pics of the babies soon


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

When they hatch ofcoarse.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Too cute!! Love the nest box pix!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Haha. Yea mom is very very protective mother


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

did she try to attack u or something and dont forget when they hastch to post some pics


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Anytime anythings near her box. And don't worry. When the fuzzies arrive there will be a bunch of pics.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

caan u please reply to my message thanks


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

I did . 

My pair has been mating in between layings. One egg layed thy mate. 2 eggs layed again they mate. Is it possiable there fertizing each and every egg?? Theyv never done this before??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's weird, I've never heard of that. Mine usually mate before they lay then stop once she starts laying.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Wow. That makes it even more weird.. I was hoping you did lol. 
Hmmm. Ima have to due some research


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky and cookie did on the 1st and 2nd but then no more


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

i heard they do that when they want to produce a second clutch


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Well they haven't finished the first. Egg 3 was just layed this morning. 
And snow has been sitting in the hole entrance all day. Singing to her or just looking at her. Can't wait for fuzzies


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

wat type of shaving do u use cause i want to put some for my cockatiels or can i use any


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> wat type of shaving do u use cause i want to put some for my cockatiels or can i use any


Pine or aspen is good to use...avoid cedar, its not good for birds.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

is wood shavings good cause im using that right now


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

What kind of wood. To be honest I use dijesable bedding
Because iv almost lost a baby due to crop infection. Ingested the pine shavings. 
But for the nest box I do use pine shavings. The brooder I use a digestible bedding. 
But iv used pine through many clutches. And only one baby did this.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

where do u get digestable bedding


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Sorry I shoulda cleared my self a bit more. When you go to petsmart or petco (which petco is better on supplies. Price wise. 
It will tell you harmful if swallowed. What I use kinda looks like old egg carton smushed and shredded. Almost like a recycled new paper but oviously it's not. I cant remember the name exactly. I used the last of the bag and threw away the plastic. What I do is google parrot bedding. I wish I could remember the name. :/ 
I'll find and paste the link.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

We have egg number 4 now XD
I have a feeling she's gonna lay 6 and 5 will hatch.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

congrats on ur 4 eggs and that would be so awsome if wat u said really happens u will be like those people who tell the future im also waiting on fuzzies


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Haha. It's just a feeling lol


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

so how many eggs have they laid and how long have they needn incubating the eggs


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

She stoped at four. First laid is 8 days then 6 then 4 then 2. 
Iv candled them this morning and all appear fertile


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay congrats


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

at least u were right that4 of them would be fertile and by the way after mating how many days did it take ur cockatiel to lay her first egg mine is at 8 days after mating


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

I'd say 10 - 12 possibly longer. They were extreamlly stubborn this year. No biggy though.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Man I can't wait for the babies to hatch. I'm so excited to find a diffrent mutation than I'm used too. Though I might not still hope so. Iv only bred this pair twice so there's possibilities . Idk if anyone remembers me claiming how I wanted a deep deep dark grey heavy wf PD Well I found the perfact example. 

http://www.google.com/m/search?site...t=safari&q=whiteface pied cockatiel&sa=N#i=11
Most beautiful mutation ever IMO. My favorite. Iv had one hen come this way 2 years ago. Not dark at all though. Very light. 
Kinda like this http://www.google.com/m/search?site...t=safari&q=whiteface pied cockatiel&sa=N#i=86

But mostly I get a bunch a babies like this http://www.google.com/m/search?site...=safari&q=whiteface pied cockatiel&sa=N#i=179 This is acually a prime example of all the grey they usally have. An all white head with grey body would be cool. Kinda like a true opaline. I know pearl is concider opaline but I think if they find a mutation that the wfs head was all white and white wash through the upper breast area would be awesome. I haven bred these guys for over a year so it's like starting all over (in a way). And I plan keeping 2 for future breeding arrangements. I need to find heavy pieds split wf for my female I plan to keep and I'm gonna find normal Greys split wf for the male. 
Less than 2 weeks the first is due. Excited!!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Man snow has been going crazy these 2 weeks. Seems like he wants more eggs already. He'll try courting her and shell run off to the box before he can. Probably sings 3/4 of the day. Non stop lol. She allows him in the nest again with no problem. Her tail is bent upward now lol. She has great genes for good feather. Not one feather ruffled on her. Her tail is bent a bit but that's all same with snow. Considering I'm gonna keep 2 of the 4 I'll finally get to see some of There babies grow up.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah i hope u get those and by the way did u feed ur birds soft foods


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

could u tell me if my cockatiel is pregnant heres the thread http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=21794


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Day after Tomarrow is the expected hatch day. I candeled them again to see the baby. (make sure we have strong development). 
And we do. We have 3 lil babies moving around in there egg. One look ready who knows. Maybe I'll have a hatch Tomarrow. I honestly think Tomarrow late night is the hatch date really


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats i bet its so exciting for you


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He may start pipping tomorrow but not actually hatch out till the day after...its so exciting!


----------



## Joy (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats on the babies. I have a hen named Casper too. She's a pearl pied wf.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats on the babies


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yea I belive I'll hear peeps Tomarrow. Or not. Last year I remember only hearing peeps when she was paired with a diffrent one. But the box was really close to me too. Can't wait!! 

My Casper looks close to yours lol. She's beautiful!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

times a ticking lol

i have a feeling its gonna be tonight, she really acting weird and right before the first usally hatchs, she broods them much more then usale, like yesterday and today.

heres some update pics

creepy, lol





my beauties


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they look gorgeous


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

We have peep hole in one egg. I belive when I wake Tomarrow morning I'll have a fuzzy!!!!!
Btw I'll be Doing a full egg-adult (18 months) presentation. 
Day 1 though weaning. Day by day to weekly updates on molting changes though I plan keeping the ino so not much change will be noticeable lol
However shinnyness lol and crest will improve.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay cant wait for the pics


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Your telling me lol. I can't wait to take em haha


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not long now


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Baby one born!!!! A lil white fuzzy!! I can't even see it. I just saw the butt and a empty eggshell. Pics as soon as I can get one. I havnt even seen his head lol. I'm hopin for a lutino. haven seen the eyes yet. Oh and the first 2 layed were not fertile. Sorry. I think I pocked up the same egg twice. Haha. Stupid me. But one is born as the other is due the day after Tomarrow. 
Again pics as ASAP


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay congrats  cant wait for the pics


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou!! Got a pic not a great one but I'm gonna post in a sec. Baby has black eyes. Hoping for a normal! .


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

great parents... cant wait till 2 weeks flys by


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous  time does fly after they hatched


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

time flyed when the eggs were laid,lol crazy, i remember posting, first egg laid lol


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

The parents are beautiful!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Such a cute little baby!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou. 
Update. Iv pulled to hand feed. I always do at one week. (7days)
I know it's debated weather on it's no diffrent than feeding at 2 weeks. But in my eyes and experince there's been a diffrence weather I feed at 2 weeks vs before there eyes 
open. Since only one hatched I'm keeping him/her and want no problems along the way. 
I know he/she is safe in my personal care. Considering this pair has been running into difficulties along the way. Also try accept food esier unlike the ones inbetween 2 and 3 weeks. Iv also notice a slight behavior change vs 2 weeks and before the eyes open. There honestly more accepting to scritchs and naturally learn step up for me. It's my persnonal opinion. But yea. She/he is in my care now and feeding great. Can't wait to see plumage color and post updates. Tomarrow I'll post an update.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Baby update. 
Hissing and grudging . Everyday you wake up to a new bird


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW he's little eyes are opening!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so adorable


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

His eyes open to me while I was feeding. Iv never seen a babies eyes acually open for the first time. I was really the first thing he has ever seen. 
I'm so excited about this. I wonder if he thinks he's human lol


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Here a baby update. Day 8 
He's doing so good. I belive were looking at a light pied


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww looks so white and fluffy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's handsome!!!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

very strong and large. i forgot to weigh him, i will now, about to feed 11:00


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

hes 30 grams, before feeding, but half empty crop. so i say 28-29gr minusthe food in crop.
largest wf iv ever gotten outta them, 
cant wait to see full grown and weigh. i could have a biggen


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Day 11. My lil giant

34 grams


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so cute


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yea. I can't wait for him to be weaned and harnessed. Were gonna take lots of trips! Lol


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Day 12. 40 grams!!!
And more and more white keep on coming!!!


----------

